#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  how to put bullets in Power point?

## shilpa bvs

hi,
      I am putting bullets in ppt slide,after saving it's disappering please helpme in this

----------


## Ursul

Check under Fonts that the Bullets are not shown as "Hidden" - sorry I don't have PP 2003 so can't look at how it appears, I'm using 2010 version

----------

